# TV shows I would be interested in.



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I was driving home from work tonight (2nd Shift) and I was thinking about a TV show that would interest me besides any NASCAR racing. I was thinking of a show that would review tractors and OPE. The first show could be really interesting and they could also cover industry news. Could you really think how much that would help consumers and such. The fun part would be the testing and the how would they get to the reliablity of a tractors and the outdoor power equipment. To me it would probably flop but the fun part is to see how long it would last. I think it might last a while on RFDTV. The only thing is who would host it?


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Kinda like Motor Week for the Ag world. They could do tech tips, whats new and road..er..field tests. I think its a great idea!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

not to twist the suibject but I think the olympics and most womens sporting events (except womens basketball) would be much much better in the nude.. 

think of nude figure skating... Nude volleyball...
Nude synchronized swimming... 

Id say nude gymnastics.. but the women there are so small it would be like looking at kids.. so no nude gymnastics... 


Nude track 
nude soccer..

Then maybe i'd watch them...


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Simple John, I have to agree. Olympic athletes of legal age should be in the nude. (Gymnastics included) To be fair to the interested ladies, maybe Oxygen, WE or Lifetime channels could carry the men events. The women's events would be on Spike TV or something like that. I would then spend the money on HDTV!!


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I think we should have a pop concert / Mickey Mouse Club Reunion. Nude of course.

Attendees would be Britney Spears, Jessica Simpson, and Christina Agulera. My daughter has posters of these girls on her wall and I think each could make a very good contribution to a very good nude pop concert.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ps.. from the few pop shows ive seen.. (on HBO & SHO) they are pretty close to nude anyway... 



tell you one thing.. they would not be having trouble selling tickets for nude olympics... you would not be looking at all empty seats...



funny.. i watched womens volleyball yesterday.. they play in bikinis... Why?? im not complaining.. but they were inside of a gym.. albeit on sand but it was sort of funny.. you'd think they'd be allowed to wear a shirt and shorts... not that i minded seeing them bouncing around in their bikinis... 
:furious: :furious:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I like Volleyball! 

This is Logan Tom

<img src=http://msn.foxsports.com/id/2654546_7_1.jpg>

:cheers:

And here is Misty May

<img src=http://msn.foxsports.com/id/2670868_7_2.jpg>

Sorry I am not posting any guy pictures!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks Stew.. I needed those to offset the save the whale pic...


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

aegt...Ouch! 
Stew...Thank you.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Stewart!:thumbsup: 

Shame on you aegt5000! 

My passion with women's volley ball began with watching Gabriel Reese, now retired, but about 6 foot tall and all around HOT babe. Oh yeah, she could play too!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Thanks Stewart!:thumbsup:
> 
> Shame on you aegt5000!
> ...



oh yeah joe.. i guess you could say... Hottie!!!


<img src=http://www.mypage.bluewin.ch/Autogramme/Reece.2.jpg>

she signed this for me...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

It is sad to say this and I probably could lose my man card but, they hit harder that I do! Go to any college or even high school volleyball game and watch the intensity and power it is awesome!! Sorry VB is my game of choice even though I haven't played in a while. We will be attending all the home games that OU has. Boomer Sooner! And yes Joe, Gabby is still pretty easy on the eyes!

http://www.volleyball.org/people/scott_ayakatubby.html

This guy is one of my favorite players on the mens side. I stood and talked to him for over an hour at a Jose Cuervo tourny. Down to earth and just like you knew him all your life. My partner was standing on Acks side of the fence shooting the breeze and this young little hottie comes up and wants Ack to sign her ball. So he pulls out his sharpie and signs it, she hands her ball to my buddy and asks for his as well. So he smiles and signs it as well. She smiles and says thank and walks off. Ack starts laughing and asks if it was my buddies first autograph?? We both smile and say yep sure is!! Cool guy! 

Now Nude VB, I am not sure if all that flapping around would be too healthy???? Warm ups would be OK!!:hand:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Michael, Michael, Michael, What are we going to do with you?:dazed:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Make him eat bacon. As far as nude olympics, only the womens sports for me:furious: :furious: The men should be blacked out for lack of a sell out:furious: :furious:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry, I must be slipping :furious: :furious: :furious: But I couldn't resist the temptation after I started it wanting a show on modern tractors and OPE.:wontshare :truth: :worthy: What did I start with this thread I get a great white whale so I just got to add my 2 cents  ig: :hooray:


----------

